# Java Quellcode "Übung Kontostand"



## eduard07 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ich habe zur übung einen quellcode erstellt, aber komme nicht drauf wie ich bei der plausibilitätsprüfung die werte der jeweilige attribute als System.out.println übergeben kann.

das ist mein quellcode

```
public class Konto
    {
        String kontoNummer;
        String kontoInhaber;
        double kontoStand;
        double kreditLimit;
        
 Konto()
 {
     kontoStand=2000;
     kreditLimit=5000;
    }
    
    void setkontoNummer(String pnummer)
    {
        this.kontoNummer=pnummer;
    }
    
    void setkontoInhaber(String pInhaber)
    {
        this.kontoInhaber=pInhaber;
    }
    
    void setkreditLimit(double pLimit)
    {
        this.kreditLimit=pLimit;
    }
    String getkontoNummer()
    {
        return this.kontoNummer;
    }
    
    String getkontoInhaber()
    {
        return this.kontoInhaber;
    }
    
    double getkontoStand()
    {
        return this.kontoStand;
    }
    
    double getkreditLimit()
    {
        return this.kreditLimit;
    }
    
    void einzahlen(double einzahlen)
    {
        kontoStand=kontoStand+einzahlen;
    }
    
    void abheben(double abheben)
    {
        if ((kontoStand+kreditLimit)>abheben)
        {kontoStand=kontoStand-abheben;}
        else
        {System.out.println("Die Auszahlnung ist nicht möglich");
            System.out.println("Ihr kontostand :");
            System.out.println("Ihr kreditlimit :");
            System.out.println("Auszahlungsbetrag :");
       }
    }
        
}
```



Es soll so ausehen
Die Auszahlung ist nicht Möglich.
Ihr kontostand: 2000
Ihr kreditlimit: 5000
Auszahlungsbetrag: 5000

die werte sind die eingegeben variablen.


----------



## axid (13. Dezember 2006)

was du suchst is ein exception handling
glaub mir lass es fürn anfang.
wennst im constructor die wertübergabe richtig machst, dann wirst eh keine probleme haben....

aber wennst unbedingt willst
http://www.highscore.de/java/einfuehrung/exceptions.html


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. Dezember 2006)

Versteh ich dich richtig, dass du nur einfach nur Inhalte deiner Variablen auf der Konsole ausgeben möchtest?
Falls ja, hat das nichts mit Exception Handling zu tun und sieht so aus:
(Dann würd ich dir auch empfehlen, dir ein paar mehr Grundlagen durchzulesen:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel04_000.htm#Rxx747java04000040001371F041100
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel12_004.htm#Rxx747java12004040003FB1F039100
)

```
void abheben(double abheben)
    {
        if ((kontoStand+kreditLimit)>abheben)
        {kontoStand=kontoStand-abheben;}
        else
        {System.out.println("Die Auszahlnung ist nicht möglich");
            System.out.println("Ihr kontostand :"+ kontoStand);
            System.out.println("Ihr kreditlimit :"+kreditLimit);
            System.out.println("Auszahlungsbetrag :"+abheben);
       }
    }
```
Oder versteh ich dich völlig falsch?

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

